# Kworld DVD Maker and Cyberlink Power Director



## VP705 (Jul 24, 2008)

Anybody ever used Cyberlink Power Director v5? I bought this DVD Maker thing that can capture video from your VCR and record it on the computer.

it says that it can detect PAL recorded videos, but when I insert a PAL tape, it appears on the screen, and I can view the video, but when I press the record button, the screen goes green. I am thinking this program cannot support PAL, even though it says it does. 

Here is the adapter thing I'm using










Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## VP705 (Jul 24, 2008)

Never mind, I fixed my problem.


----------



## mastap (Jan 2, 2009)

how did you fix it?
I have the same problem with screen going green with DVD Maker 2 in Cyberlink Power Director/Producer products, in Windows Movie Maker everything is ok :4-dontkno


----------

